# Blowgun hunting



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

my friends and i have bought .40 terminator blowguns. my freind shot a squirrel in the throat and it feel from the tree in 30 mini have also shot and killed one that was in my granparents havahart trap for them. does any one here own a blowgun and if they do do ya have any tipsfo huntingwith them?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I did years ago. There are broadheads available, and a squirrel should die in seconds not minutes. If another squirrel takes more than a couple minutes you better hang up the blow gun. 
If you have some soldering skills you can make broadheads with razorblades. Make them good enough that your kills are humane.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

my friend used stuffed animals as targets


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

haha. does anyone else have any ideas. dont you loose alot of your arrows??


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

a phone book would work great because it is firm big and you can track penetreting by counting pages


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a great idea........to achieve the maximum fps, just let my wife blow into the blow gun. She's chock full o' hot air!!! :wink:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

holy $h!+, that was figgin gooooood


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I very lucky to have a wife with a great sense of humor! She and I always tease each other in good fun. :beer:


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

im going to try getting one of those Cabelas Terminator guns. they sound like they work great!


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

_*I am currently stationed at Aberdeen Proving Grounds, Marine Corps Detachment, Maryland. Done with Boot Camp, finished combat training, and now I'm at my job school.....*_

Anyway, that's a big No-Go on the .40 caliber Blowguns. Cold Steel has their own brand, as well as their own caliber .625 Magnum Big Bore Blowguns, and some good darts for them, as well.

The mini broadheads, razor tip broadheads, and bamboo darts are the best. Mini broadheads and razor tips sharpen really well, and the bamboo darts are good for birds.

You get a lot more power with this blowgun, and that means more of a chance of a clean kill. :sniper:

http://www.coldsteel.com/blowguns.html


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

i made my own .62 blowgun then bought broad heads from www.jungleblowgun.com

check the sight out i found it to be very helpful.
http://www.geocities.com/blowgunhunter/


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a cold steel big bore blowgun and agree they are the top o the line blowguns. Mini and razertip broadheads I recommend along with bamboo. The bamboo ones I insert a #11 exacto blade and it works really well. I shot a starling right in the head with those .40 cal terminators, I even used a spear head. It just flew away the only good thing .40 cal is good for is mice or rats.


----------

